# Making a firewood processor



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 21, 2007)

hi all, im staring a new thread on my firewood processor build / project that i am starting. Im open to all ideas, concerns, experiences, opinions etc.... 

Im going to build a moderate to large sized splitter, it is going to be a tow behind, not self propelled and it will have a quick change wedge design. i will be using a harvester bar type of cutter. I am a pretty good welder/ fabricator so throw some ideas my way. 

If you have any LARGE pistons, motors, controls steel stock etc that you want to part with for free or for a price PLEASE pm me with the details. 

I will be posting as i build it and i will include alot of pics for it too

thanks
-mike


----------



## scalo (Feb 21, 2007)

not sure if this will help you or but here is a link to someone selling some log splitter parts http://nh.craigslist.org/tls/281578805.html Good luck with your project


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 21, 2007)

howdy,

i'm also building one. getting the hydraulics correct has NOT been easy.

i have hopes of firing it up on friday or next week.....


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 21, 2007)

What is the difference between a firewood processor and a splitter?

Nevermind, google is my friend.


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 21, 2007)

i'm running a 4 inch ram with sort of 25 gpm. 

goal is you feet a log in one end, and split firewood pieces come out the other end every 5 seconds.


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 21, 2007)

drmiller100 said:


> goal is you feet a log in one end, and split firewood pieces come out the other end every 5 seconds.



How do you keep from getting pelted with wood chunks when you go to stack the wood?


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 21, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> How do you keep from getting pelted with wood chunks when you go to stack the wood?



you dont stack it right away. you use a conveyor off of the splitter to pile it up or load a truck. A firewood processor is like a log splitter on steroids to answer somebody elses question too

so 25 gpm pump is it a 2 stage or single stage???


----------



## rb_in_va (Feb 21, 2007)

1CallLandscape said:


> you dont stack it right away. you use a conveyor off of the splitter to pile it up or load a truck. A firewood processor is like a log splitter on steroids to answer somebody elses question too
> 
> so 25 gpm pump is it a 2 stage or single stage???



Thanks for the info. I asked the other question too. I'm full of them.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 21, 2007)

*dr miller, Pics?..*

Hi , every one , I plan on building a processor as well,.. Lets share some ideas and pics,.. I think Iam going to build a modular unit, Thanks E, J,


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 21, 2007)

I've got a 15.5 briggs with electric start that i was going to put on ebay if your interested.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 21, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> I've got a 15.5 briggs with electric start that i was going to put on ebay if your interested.



thanks for the offer!! i already have a 16hp briggs and its too small. im looking for 25 hp or larger prefferably a Wisconsin engine. diesel would be even better. trying to stay away from the briggs too. 

i did some research on hydraulic drive motors for the harvester saw and the highest rpm rating i could find was 1000 rpm. could i gain the 8-10,000 rpm by just running a larger sprocket???


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 21, 2007)

I found a Haldex that runs at 6k, be worth a phone call.


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 21, 2007)

Changing your sprocket size would work, just have to do the math to get it where you want. If I see anything else, I'll post back here or pm you. Just a thought to add. Down here you can usually find equipment parts like you are looking for that has caught fire or received other damage. If you are looking for the havester saw drive specifically, I'll check around. I know where a loader is now that has the boom and grapple intact, just don't remeber if it has the harvester attachment or not.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 21, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> Changing your sprocket size would work, just have to do the math to get it where you want. If I see anything else, I'll post back here or pm you. Just a thought to add. Down here you can usually find equipment parts like you are looking for that has caught fire or received other damage. If you are looking for the havester saw drive specifically, I'll check around. I know where a loader is now that has the boom and grapple intact, just don't remeber if it has the harvester attachment or not.



WRONG!!!!! Looked into that, for harvester you are limited, I believe, to a 14 or 17 pin available sprocket. Yes, you can have it custom built, but then you run into having to have a VERY wide bar or a lot of chain flapping in the breeze, either isn't good for high production work, and with the chain being loaded hydraulicly. I forgot the math, but I was wanting to spin at 10k then use a 14 pin sprocket to get the chainspeed up. The company I was trying to build it for didn't want to use a gearbox of any sort, firm belivers in K I S S!


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thinkin*

I WAnt 2 build a modular unit,.it waz origanily a reel mower, so hyd componets are aglor, almost 2 much.....I might not even be able 2 figure it all out..its so complex...my point is ,..If I build a HIGH volume spliter ...with a conveyor out put,.. why not add a feed chain, and saw unit, all hyd seperate from the spliter .But run off the splitter head, .Being a modular unit ,.I can put the head / power unit in the shop at night and keep it warm, and tight, while mother nature does her thing ...And ....I can drive up 2 a pile of rounds and do my thing there as well,...with just the splitter head,and maybe the small portable conveyor... Oh well... just, thinkin,...E, J.


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 22, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> WRONG!!!!! Looked into that, for harvester you are limited, I believe, to a 14 or 17 pin available sprocket. Yes, you can have it custom built, but then you run into having to have a VERY wide bar or a lot of chain flapping in the breeze, either isn't good for high production work, and with the chain being loaded hydraulicly. I forgot the math, but I was wanting to spin at 10k then use a 14 pin sprocket to get the chainspeed up. The company I was trying to build it for didn't want to use a gearbox of any sort, firm belivers in K I S S!



Ok. I stand corrected. I am not familar with the havester drives in particular, only the concepts discussed. I yield to higher knowledge.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 22, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> Ok. I stand corrected. I am not familar with the havester drives in particular, only the concepts discussed. I yield to higher knowledge.



Sorry, didn't mean to be mean about it. 

I went through this a very short time ago, a company wanted a hydraulic saw built for an excavator. I did all the leg work, found out what I could, and they didn't like the answers I had. Not sure what will happen out of it yet, but I think the idea got shelved.


----------



## oneadam12 (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't worry about it. I didn't take it that way. In my opinion, more information is almost always better than less!:computer:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 22, 2007)

The processor Ive seen run did not use a two stage pump. It had probably a 30 or 40 horse diesel engine mated to about a 22gpm pump. If you go with a 2 stage, your cycle times are gonna hit the dust. 

If you want to keep your cycle times at 5 seconds, you need to start with the pump and cylinder, and build the machine around these two items.

Keep in mind your pump is also going to run your bar up and down, the chain spinning, and any sort of conveyor you have on the processor for advancing the log as it gets cut. You'll also need some sort of mechanical/hydraulically controlled arm for holding the log as its being cut.

EDIT: As far as chain speed, I would think you could compromise by taking the rakers down considerably. Since you arent holding onto the bar and chain, and there is really not a lot of chance for kickback. Also downforce is being applied hydraulically. Youd want some sort of relief valve set up on your bar valve so you arent applying full pressure. Something you can adjust for various loads.


----------



## drmiller100 (Feb 22, 2007)

mine is going to be 22 horsepower, and 25 gpm, with a 4 inch ram, at 3000 psi.

i should be around 5 second cycle times. Gonna be interesting for sure!!!!

the magic is indeed in the design of the hydraulics.


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 22, 2007)

*pump*

heres the pump im thinking of using it:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200329724_200329724

Flow at 1800 RPM: 25.9 gpm
Flow at 3600 RPM: 51.8 gpm
Maximum PSI: 3625

its a single stage pump too. How many hps are needed to effectively work this pump. what type of return filter should i use for that amount of flow?? the highest that i could find was a 35 gpm filter/ housing

any body ever use this pump????


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 22, 2007)

1CallLandscape said:


> heres the pump im thinking of using it:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200329724_200329724
> 
> ...



At 3000psi, you need 107hp+.


----------



## DDM (Feb 22, 2007)

To keep your harvester hydraulics simple why not use a single acting cylinder with up pressure only and add some weight to the end of the bar for gravity down feed?


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 22, 2007)

*shaft size*

Hey,.. red neck , Your probably right,. Ive always been dumb founded at the size of shaft those engineeres will put threw a priticular shaft size,....I would never think of demanding 107 hp out of a 7/8 " shaft,..Hyd are easy on the shaft I guess, ..GO figure,...E,.J,..


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 22, 2007)

*sorry david,...I waz typing,..I am really slow,...*

I thought the same,.. Use a spring 2 feed and a hyd to retract,...ej


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 22, 2007)

STEELHEAD said:


> Hey,.. red neck , Your probably right,. Ive always been dumb founded at the size of shaft those engineeres will put threw a priticular shaft size,....I would never think of demanding 107 hp out of a 7/8 " shaft,..Hyd are easy on the shaft I guess, ..GO figure,...E,.J,..



About half way down the page, it does it all for you:

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydraulic.htm

The shaft size comes down to alignment, alignment and better alignment!! Use a coupler, Love joy is the best, IMO, and did I mention to get it alinged properly?

There should be no side load on the shaft, if it's alinged properly, and the shear strength for steel in a rotational force is just increadable!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 22, 2007)

STEELHEAD said:


> I thought the same,.. Use a spring 2 feed and a hyd to retract,...ej



Close, but backwards! Spring to retract, hyd. to feed!


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 22, 2007)

DDM said:


> To keep your harvester hydraulics simple why not use a single acting cylinder with up pressure only and add some weight to the end of the bar for gravity down feed?



good idea DDM but i dont know how practical it would be for effective, fast firewood production. its almost easier to run a 2nd hose for a double acting cylinder. you would have to add a large amount of weight to the bar that might cause it to cut crooked or bend the bar over time.

and WOW a 107 hp to drive that pump thats overkill for me LOL!! 

these are the other 2 pumps im looking at ( 1st is a 2 stage )
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200321059_200321059

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200329730_200329730


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Feb 22, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> About half way down the page, it does it all for you:
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydraulic.htm
> 
> ...



that calculator is awesome thanks this will help alot!!!!!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 22, 2007)

The first one is what I have for my may never get done splitter. I have a 27hp Kawi to run it.
The second one figures up at needing57.5hp. For a proccessor don't even consider a two stage, you will kill you're self on cycle times at best, and burn up the chain on the bar worst!! I would encourage you to go bigger than recomended with the motor, just CYA!
The other option it to get an electric motor and a generator, you only need half the horse power going electric, but the cost is very high for motors that large as well.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 22, 2007)

*alingment*

I would hope alingment would be the first thing that comes 2 mind.......


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 22, 2007)

well go figure a post on building a processor litterally a week before I start construction

what mine will consist of

50hp GM 1.0L 3 cylinder gas motor
Commercial Shearing 3 section pump 32gpm/10gpm/10gpm
6.75" bore hydraulic ram
for the saw
1.95 cubic inch Ross motor spinning a 30" carbide circ saw blade


as far as running one big pump.... why? it will take around 100 hp to run that single pump, why not do what we do and run stacked smaller pumps, on the pump I am using I could spin it with a 35hp Briggs and it will still put out 50gpm,.... another plus is having 3 dedicated flow circuts for maximum power to each circut at the same time, IE split, run the saw and loglift/conveyor at the same time without having to wait


----------



## Patrick62 (Feb 23, 2007)

STEELHEAD said:


> Hey,.. red neck , Your probably right,. Ive always been dumb founded at the size of shaft those engineeres will put threw a priticular shaft size,....I would never think of demanding 107 hp out of a 7/8 " shaft,..Hyd are easy on the shaft I guess, ..GO figure,...E,.J,..



Actually the reverse is true. You can load a hydraulic system faster than almost anything else! The fluid has almost no "give" to it, the pump has very little leakage. End result is that the shock loads end up on the shaft, and then the coupler. The engine has a nice large flywheel to make sure that things break!

As for the amount of power (torque?) that a shaft of decent quality can handle, imagine my surprise of discovering my transmission in my dump truck has a input shaft of 15/16 inch. "you gotta be kidding me" is my exact comment.
This is a 1 ton dually, 4 wheel drive with a healthy big block engine.
And the shaft survives. The universals don't.... Go figure.:bang: 

As for creating a homemade firewood processor, I would write KISS on the wall, and try very hard to keep it simple stupid. Chain, or circle saw wheel is your best bet, unless you can create a shear blade.... I would picture a hydraulic motor (direct drive) running harvester chain with the gage knocked down. Hydraulic up, gravity down is simple enough. Then some sort of travel table to advance to the next cut... The block falls down into the splitter, and the rest is history. It sounds simple enough, but maybe 20 plus grand ain't so bad after all!  

-Pat


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 23, 2007)

*processors*

there more like 60 2 80 grand


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 23, 2007)

*$$$$$$$*

or ,...get er done and save $$$$$$$$$


----------



## CylinderService (Feb 23, 2007)

We can easily supply a commercial-type gear pump, single or multi-section,with a larger (1 1/4") shaft which will withstand higher horsepower loads. These larger pumps don't like being run direct off a high speed gas engine though. They're designed for maximum 2500 RPM usually. Torque on a shaft is less at a given Hp if the RPM is high. Which is to say Hp is the combination of torque & speed - more speed, less torque. I've seen plenty of 7/8 shafts twisted off when used in double or triple pumps. Call me if you want some help specing out a pump and cylinder, and making sense of the calculations.

Don the Hydraulics Guy


----------



## Husky137 (Feb 23, 2007)

STEELHEAD said:


> there more like 60 2 80 grand




Only the biggest proccessors run that much, most capable commercial models run around 40K.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Feb 23, 2007)

*processing/thinkin*

your right husky ,..You can buy a processor for less than 20k ,.. or spend over 100k,.. Thank you cylinder service,... Your expertise is much appreciated,.. E, J,


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Feb 23, 2007)

CylinderService said:


> We can easily supply a commercial-type gear pump, single or multi-section,with a larger (1 1/4") shaft which will withstand higher horsepower loads. These larger pumps don't like being run direct off a high speed gas engine though. They're designed for maximum 2500 RPM usually. Torque on a shaft is less at a given Hp if the RPM is high. Which is to say Hp is the combination of torque & speed - more speed, less torque. I've seen plenty of 7/8 shafts twisted off when used in double or triple pumps. Call me if you want some help specing out a pump and cylinder, and making sense of the calculations.
> 
> Don the Hydraulics Guy



can u pm me your number, I am yet to purchase my pump, 

thanks ~Nate


----------



## CylinderService (Feb 26, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> can u pm me your number, I am yet to purchase my pump,
> 
> thanks ~Nate



e-mail is best to catch me: [email protected], phone 585-328-0670.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Buzz saw blade*

I'm getting ready to build a processor Anyone know a good source for a carbide tooth buzz saw blade?....30" to 40" size range


----------



## cabinman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Firewood Processor*

Mr, Fire Wood,... Have you been workin on your processor?.. I remember you saying you could help me find a LARGE circular saw blade,.50.0 inches or so .Iam getting ready to start putting all the pieces together, And I hope I can aford to go with a carbide insert blade,.. Thanks Eric


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't see why a small car motor and trans couldn't be used for powering your processor I mean there not to expensive used not to mention cheaper and easier to repair. In an ideal world when building a processor you would have a chain or rollers feeding your logs to a bar and you would load the unit with a boom grapple such as this http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=JMS+110&catID= . But what do I know I am not a certified engineer or designer all I know is that type of processor would be faster and easier to run than your typical unit that requires a loader and a person to get on the unit to clear jams. Don't forget to build the operators cab with heat especially since its getting really cold out lol.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 2, 2007)

If you don;t want to go through the trouble of building one I have one for sale. It has a 40hp Kubota Diesel. It has a 6 way splitting wedge with a double cylinder push ram. It will take a litle bigger then a 20inch log. I want to get 9k for it.

Scott


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 2, 2007)

Just my 2 cents - Don't guess at engine, pump, ram sizes etc. Getting one of these built & having it not work good is a waste of time and $$$$$$$. There are dozens of manufactered ones built, check them all out. Google, ebay, whatever. Find out what they use for components and get as close as you can. They've already done the engineering, made the mistakes & [hopefully] corrected them. Some 10 years ago I built a small crane for my F350, I got info. from everyplace that I could find, then built. Got it done & it worked - Still does too. Cutting, drilling, & welding steel takes too much time to do it twice. 10+ years ago I watched a Multi-Tek processor at a show in Springfield Ma. - It worked slick - If there was one I was going to "borrow" ideas from, it'd be that one.


----------



## Marklambert61 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Hyd piping diagram*

Can anyone share a hyd piping diagram for there firewood processor....

Cheers
Mark


----------



## markbuilt (Dec 4, 2007)

*wood works*



drmiller100 said:


> howdy,
> 
> i'm also building one. getting the hydraulics correct has NOT been easy.
> 
> i have hopes of firing it up on friday or next week.....



which friday are we talking here / your picturs you emailed me are great / was trying to figure out why you coupled the saw and motor looks good


----------



## blackdoggy (Dec 4, 2007)

Heres a thought... I saw on a commercial trash compactor a set of small long stroke rams set in a X configuration. Would that configuration be stronger than running two cylinders of the same size inline with each other? I am also wondering if two cylinders could be run in sync with each other off of one high GPM high pressure gear pump to achieve a high tonnage on one push plate?


----------



## cabinman (Dec 5, 2007)

*compacter*



blackdoggy said:


> Heres a thought... I saw on a commercial trash compactor a set of small long stroke rams set in a X configuration. Would that configuration be stronger than running two cylinders of the same size inline with each other? I am also wondering if two cylinders could be run in sync with each other off of one high GPM high pressure gear pump to achieve a high tonnage on one push plate?



Run them in line,..same valve, large hoses ,.they were probably built that way for stability, (On the compacter) good luck


----------



## Marklambert61 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Saw blade*

Looking for a 40 Inch carbide tipped saw blade...

Can anyone share a source?

Mark


----------



## cantcutter (Jun 19, 2008)

This would work great on one.






I am thinking about building one in the few year future.... I am going to have a chain drive to feed the logs into the saw....then the block will fall down to the splitter, but I want two splitters side by side..... when one ram is splitting the other is retreating for the next block. All it would need is for the top of the forward ram to have a plate of steal angled to direct the next block into the open ram and vis versa.


----------



## zanderson (Jun 20, 2008)

So kinda on the same subject here... I came across a home built processor the other day on a firewood delivery. The guy who owns it claims it can do five cords and hour cut and split (although the splitter part hasn't ever been finished..). I'd like to pay to have this thing finished and then start using it but it seems risky. can a home-built processor hold up under production type demands? or is it just going to be more hassle than its worth? thoughts? 
- btw - its power by a straight six (Ford?) has a 50 gallon hydraulic tank, can take up to 24 ft logs and has a (claimed) 5 second cycle time.


----------



## zanderson (Jun 20, 2008)

a few more pics...


----------



## drmiller100 (Jun 22, 2008)

looks like they've been working on it a few years.....


----------



## rb_in_va (Jun 23, 2008)

zanderson said:


> So kinda on the same subject here... I came across a home built processor the other day on a firewood delivery. The guy who owns it claims it can do five cords and hour cut and split (although the splitter part hasn't ever been finished..). I'd like to pay to have this thing finished and then start using it but it seems risky. can a home-built processor hold up under production type demands? or is it just going to be more hassle than its worth? thoughts?
> - btw - its power by a straight six (Ford?) has a 50 gallon hydraulic tank, can take up to 24 ft logs and has a (claimed) 5 second cycle time.



That looks like a mill. They are using it to process firewood?


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 5, 2011)

hear is a good looking homemade firewood processor i found. you could modify it a bit if you wanted to make it into a tow behind processor. could build it onto a trailer. and mount a gas motor on to it too, to run the hydraulics Ferguson Firewood: firewood processor pictures


----------

